# I can't send pics from my Droid



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Does anyone else have issues sending pics from their droid? Every time I try to attach a pic it displays a message saying that it has crashed and sending a report to the creators of this app. I have tried all the different sizes available in the settings and nothing helps. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Picture dimension and file size both matter. At least you know it needs to be done through the app. I just found out. It is a new issue.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Picture dimension and file size both matter. At least you know it needs to be done through the app. I just found out. It is a new issue.


Ok. I will try to change the photo size. Also many of the pics on here don't show up on my phone. This app is kinda rough. It performs fine on my laptop but I usually use my phone more.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Ok. I will try to change the photo size. Also many of the pics on here don't show up on my phone. This app is kinda rough. It performs fine on my laptop but I usually use my phone more.


I will be honest I dislike most phone apps and the PZ app is no different. I only got the app for ease of posting pics. If you try to post a pic online you will see the max size of the photos. A screen shot may be as easy as anything...no need to adjust the pics at all.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Android.....you are the weakest link.....goodbye


----------



## aprilmayb (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm going to assume you've gone to the "more" settings tab at the bottom right? It has various picture settings.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes I have. I have tried all the different pic sizes and no better.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I get 2 options on where I can get my pics from. I choose gallery and never chose the other. Also, when it doesn't go through back all the way out or it will crash even if everything is right (sometimes I pick the wrong picture). Tex was the one that helped me in a different thread. Maybe he can help out.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok. I will ask him. Thank you. I always choose from My Gallery, too and it had worked the first time but not since. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Does anyone else have issues sending pics from their droid? Every time I try to attach a pic it displays a message saying that it has crashed and sending a report to the creators of this app. I have tried all the different sizes available in the settings and nothing helps. What am I doing wrong?


I got rid of the PZ app on my Apple and Android devices. It's too kludgy and not very intuitive. Ditch the App and use the Android web browser.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I got rid of the PZ app on my Apple and Android devices. It's too kludgy and not very intuitive. Ditch the App and use the Android web browser.


Wow. So simple of a solution & yet I didn't think of it. Oftentimes we as plumbers seek the most difficult of solutions and ignore the simplest. Thanks, man.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I got rid of the PZ app on my Apple and Android devices. It's too kludgy and not very intuitive. Ditch the App and use the Android web browser.


Until I went to the app I couldn't upload pics when they were messing with the servers.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Again, every pic I've ever uploaded to the forum has been via Android OS. Never an issue.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Again, every pic I've ever uploaded to the forum has been via Android OS. Never an issue.


Sideways pictures aren't an issue?:laughing:

My neck begs to differ.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Until I went to the app I couldn't upload pics when they were messing with the servers.


The app is probably fine -- I'm just old and cranky.

You gotta remember that I've been around since the days of 28k modems, dial-up and text only web browsers.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Sideways pictures aren't an issue?:laughing:
> 
> My neck begs to differ.


Shins, why don't you just hold your monitor sideways? :laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> The app is probably fine -- I'm just old and cranky.
> 
> You gotta remember that I've been around since the days of 28k modems, dial-up and text only web browsers.


I dislike the app outside of the ability to post pics now. I use the regular site like the computer.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SewerRat said:


> Shins, why don't you just hold your monitor sideways? :laughing:


It's a 42" plasma bolted to the wall. It's the only way I can see anything these days.

I actually filled a glass full of water to use as a magnifying glass when I checked the text messages on my phone a little while ago.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> The app is probably fine -- I'm just old and cranky.
> 
> You gotta remember that I've been around since the days of 28k modems, dial-up and text only web browsers.


I thought your first computer was a HAL 9000.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> I thought your first computer was a HAL 9000.


Commodore 64.

I think it's up in the attic with my '84 Mac All-In One and my Mac II.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Does anyone else have issues sending pics from their droid?



Got mine working. Just knock the sand out of it.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Finally, I figured it out. I have my phone to take 8 mega pixel pics and this app wont take them. I lessened it to 6 mp and it worked. Wow, irritating.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Finally, I figured it out. I have my phone to take 8 mega pixel pics and this app wont take them. I lessened it to 6 mp and it worked. Wow, irritating.


Even at 6 mine are usually too big. Hope that's nit your case.


----------

